# Boat equipment to be legal???



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a 25' Cuddy Cabin that I fish offshore only a few miles. What equipment do I need in my boat to be legal such as Whistle, Life Vest etc....?? If I get checked by the Coast Guard or FWP?? I normally never go more than 5 miles or so. 
Any advice appreciated


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Flares (not out-of-date). An audible signal, i.e. horn or whistle. A life jacket for each person on board and not in a wrapper. If you have a radio, it must be on channel 16 while in motion. A throwable device is mandatory. This could be a cushion but better a life ring. 

You know all this is good, but you need to ask yourself what do I need to be safe, for me and my passengers. An suitable anchor may be essential if your motor conks out. I carry a cell phone and an extra, hand held radio just in case. Get a free check from the Coast Guard auxiliary or Power Squadron.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Doesn't matter how far out you go. Once you're thru the pass, you have to have life vests, Air-horn, horn or whistle, (they told me a whistle wasn't good enough, as he said "How can you blow it if your boat sunk"?), Flares, (up to date), throw life ring or square life cushion, oar paddle and anchor w/rope. Also running lights if after dark. 
Oh, and fishing license if fishing or have rod & reels on board wether or not fishing. 
There's also other Safety requirements if an inboard, but should already be equipped.
Have I left anything out?.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

*A fire extinguisher is required in some boats. Good to have even if not required. :thumbsup: Sea-r-cy*


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I think that you need a B-1 type fire extinguisher on that size boat. Just makes sense to have one in case of fire.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

*Yup, *that's what I forgot. It's required in ALL boats that is fuel (gas/diesel) powered.
Gotta be in date too.


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> *Yup, *that's what I forgot. It's required in ALL boats that is fuel (gas/diesel) powered.
> Gotta be in date too.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks a million.....I have everything but the air horn and the Flares....Where is a good place to purchase??


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Sports Academy or Boaters World. 
But I'd get 2 fire extinguishers and air-horns. Those small bottles don't last too long.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Check on line at the Coast Gaurd website. Oar, on an offshore boar, is not in the regs. Can't blow my air horn on my Triton 24 LTS if it is sunk but yet it is a legal device. Boaters World? I thought that they all closed.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

*Marine Radio Information for Boaters *

We had a lot of response when we asked the question; "what courses would you like to see?" One suggestion was a course on radio procedure. While we have future plans for a course on radio licensing, we felt that some frequently asked questions about radios might be in order. Much of the information presented here is courtesy of the U.S. Coast Guard and the FCC. 

You have the option of selecting one of the questions below to go directly to that information or simply start with "Who needs a radio?" and scroll through the entire article.​
Who needs a radio?
Do I need a radio license?
Do I need a permit to operate a radio?
If I have a radio do I have to listen to all that noise?
There are so many channels, how do I know which to use?
Okay, so I have a radio, how do I use it?
What About in an Emergency situation like Mayday! Mayday! Mayday?
What do you do if you hear a distress call?
What do you do if you are out of range of other vessels and no one responds to your distress call?
How do you know if there are Storm Warnings?
What about radio checks, how do I know my radio is working?
What about MAYDAY Radio Checks and other Hoaxes?
Updates
*Who needs a radio? (back to top)*

Although recreational vessels less than 20m (65.6 feet) in length are not required to have VHF radios, before you purchase anything else, make sure you have a VHF marine radio. If you plan to travel more than a few miles offshore, you should strongly consider purchasing an HF or single side band radiotelephone or mobile satellite telephone, an emergency position indicating radio beacon, or EPIRB, and a second VHF radio or cellular telephone as well. 
Mobile satellite telephones are becoming more common and more inexpensive. The mobile satellite will provide easier and clearer communications than the HF radiotelephone, but the HF radiotelephone will receive high seas marine weather warnings. Your radio is part of your life insurance policy that we talked about last week when we addressed EPIRB's.

*Equipment and Lighting Requirements*


The owner and/or operator of a vessel is responsible to carry, store, maintain and use the safety equipment required by the U.S. Coast Guard (USCG).
All vessels are required to have onboard a wearable USCG-approved personal flotation device (PFD) for each person. The PFDs must be of the appropriate size for the intended wearer, be in serviceable condition, and within easy access. The State of Florida urges all people onboard a boat to wear a life jacket.
Vessels 16 feet in length or longer must also have at least one USCG-approved throwable Type IV PFD that is immediately available in case of a fall overboard.
A child under the age of 6 must wear a USCG-approved Type I, II or III personal flotation device while onboard a vessel under 26 feet in length while the vessel is under way. "Under way" is defined as anytime except when the vessel is anchored, moored, made fast to the shore or aground.
Vessels with built-in fuel tanks or enclosed compartments where gasoline fumes can accumulate are required to carry at least one fire extinguisher (depending upon vessel length) which is approved for marine use.
All vessels are required to carry an efficient sound-producing device, such as a referee's whistle.
Vessels less than 16 feet in length are required to carry at least 3 visual distress signals approved for nighttime use when on coastal waters from sunset to sunrise. Vessels 16 feet or longer must carry at least 3 daytime and three nighttime visual distress signals (or 3 combination daytime/nighttime signals) at all times when on coastal waters.
The use of sirens or flashing, occulting or revolving lights is prohibited except where expressly allowed by law.
Recreational vessels are required to display navigation lights between sunset and sunrise and during periods of reduced visibility (fog, rain, haze, etc.). The U.S. Coast Guard Navigation Rules specify lighting requirements for every description of watercraft. The information provided in the following link is for vessels less than 65.5 feet/20 meters in length: http://boat-ed.com/fl/course/p4-9_navlights.htm.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Call the Coast Guard Auxillary guys and get a free safety check. You can request one here http://pensacolaflotilla.org/vsc-request.php They will tell you everything you need


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Marine Radio Information for Boaters
> 
> We had a lot of response when we asked the question; "what courses would you like to see?" One suggestion was a course on radio procedure. While we have future plans for a course on radio licensing, we felt that some frequently asked questions about radios might be in order. Much of the information presented here is courtesy of the U.S. Coast Guard and the FCC.
> 
> ...


All good info. Thanks for posting and it would be good to have it pinned to the top.

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Good topic. Good idea is to make a list and keep a separate calendar to remind you to double check things. Also, don't skimp on price. A fifteen dollar airhorn could save your life. So could a set of aerial flares in addition to the normal ones you hold in your hand.

Keep an eye on fire extinguishers and know where everything is stored.

I've never heard of an oar requirement fwiw.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Doesn't matter how far out you go. Once you're thru the pass, you have to have life vests, Air-horn, horn or whistle, (they told me a whistle wasn't good enough, as he said "How can you blow it if your boat sunk"?), Flares, (up to date), throw life ring or square life cushion, oar paddle and anchor w/rope. Also running lights if after dark.
> Oh, and fishing license if fishing or have rod & reels on board wether or not fishing.
> There's also other Safety requirements if an inboard, but should already be equipped.
> Have I left anything out?.


A whistle is "good enough" according to the rules/regulations for boats 39 feet and under (though I agree having an airhorn too is also not a bad idea but could be less reliable than a whistle). Where you stopped and ticketed when you were told this or was it meant as a recommendation. Nothing irks me more than officers that do not know the rules.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Great info, thanks for posting it!


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> Doesn't matter how far out you go. Once you're thru the pass, you have to have life vests, Air-horn, horn or whistle, (they told me a whistle wasn't good enough, as he said "How can you blow it if your boat sunk"?), Flares, (up to date), throw life ring or square life cushion, oar paddle and anchor w/rope. Also running lights if after dark.
> Oh, and fishing license if fishing or have rod & reels on board wether or not fishing.
> There's also other Safety requirements if an inboard, but should already be equipped.
> Have I left anything out?.


Having safety equipment doesn't have anything to do with being through the pass...just being on the water requires it. As far as sound signaling is concerned a whistle is plenty good. That's the dumbest shit I've ever heard. Who told you that? FWC? Unbelievable, if it was, then they need to go back to the academy. The CG says on any vessel under 12 meters you must have any means of producing an efficient sound signal. It is for signaling passing intentions and distress, not for underwater sinking signaling. However it would be prudent to have a whistle and strobe on your life jackets to help be located in the event of a sinking.

#1 on the CG Auxiliary free safety check.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Oar requirements are for smaller boats.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Here's the site with the information word for word. 

http://myfwc.com/boating/boating-regulations#equip


----------



## markm0369 (Oct 31, 2007)

Got stopped today comming in the pass, if you boat at all near the naval station you almost need to, at some point, expect to get stopped. having said that no issues other than i keep my boat registration in the truck, (this is by design) but the do want to see all the required gear as far as flares horn etc. took 15 min .


----------



## fish2day (Apr 9, 2011)

The information keeps coming and I appreciate it. This Forum has educated me to know that you can't be too prepared. Anything can happen at Sea. Thanks Again...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Diesel said:


> Having safety equipment doesn't have anything to do with being through the pass...just being on the water requires it. As far as sound signaling is concerned a whistle is plenty good. That's the dumbest shit I've ever heard. Who told you that? FWC? Unbelievable, if it was, then they need to go back to the academy. The CG says on any vessel under 12 meters you must have any means of producing an efficient sound signal. It is for signaling passing intentions and distress, not for underwater sinking signaling. However it would be prudent to have a whistle and strobe on your life jackets to help be located in the event of a sinking.
> 
> #1 on the CG Auxiliary free safety check.


 
I was refering that ALL boats have to have signal Flares if they go out into the Gulf. Sorry I didn't word it correctly enough for you. 
Glad you caught a Hemorrhoid over it.:thumbdown:


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

neuby said:


> A whistle is "good enough" according to the rules/regulations for boats 39 feet and under (though I agree having an airhorn too is also not a bad idea but could be less reliable than a whistle). Where you stopped and ticketed when you were told this or was it meant as a recommendation. Nothing irks me more than officers that do not know the rules.


 
Yes, I was ticketed with a warning. He told me quote "what if you fall over, and can't blow the whistle"? '17 cc
I said, well, if I couldn't blow the whistle, what makes you think I could use the airhorn?
Got a money ticket for a small tear in my PFD. Another warning ticket for not having my license with me.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> I was refering that ALL boats have to have signal Flares if they go out into the Gulf. Sorry I didn't word it correctly enough for you.
> Glad you caught a Hemorrhoid over it.:thumbdown:


Since all we have is the words we post, if you do not make yourself clear then how is anyone to know what you are trying to say. 

Be that as it may I am still unaware of any rule that changes as you go through the pass. It may simply be my ignorance, but to my knowledge if visual signaling devices are required for a vessel be it flares or a light they are required at all times. Please help me to be as informed as possible, and show me where I can find this information.

As far as your warning for the whistle, the officer in question was furthering nothing more than his own personal opinion and agenda. A citation would have never held up in court.

:thumbup:


----------

